# Term Time



## Measie (Apr 26, 2010)

Anybody know what availability is like in Perth for "Term Time" positions.. I have been at home with the children for a few years now but am hoping to go back to work whilst they are at school..

I worked in Banking and Administration in the past. 

I would also love to perhaps go for Teachers Assistant in time if I can get some training under my belt.

Thanks 
Measie


----------

